# New To Fishing the Lagoon Area



## NG78

Just starting out fishing the IRL and mosquito lagoon, went out a few times with no luck, any tips on getting on fish, or good spots to try? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Surfincb

I'm in the same boat as you. I can tell you right now, get there EARLY and you're done by 10 until it cools off. 
I bought one of the top spot maps which has some fishing spots located on it. Best thing I did was follow a couple other boats out and into some fishing spots. If you go slow, and quiet, you'll find them. I see them all over, the hard part is getting them to bite! But early is the key right now.


----------



## Chevystroked383

I fish there often and have caught over a hundred in a day and not caught anything in two days it's not hard look around I like the lagoon and irl area Get away from the crowds and find fish that is what I find to be best


----------



## hardin083

> I fish there often and have caught over a hundred in a day and not caught anything in two days it's not hard look around I like the lagoon and irl area Get away from the crowds and find fish that is what I find to be best


Over 100?? Come on seriously!! Were you cast netting?


----------



## Chevystroked383

Yeah last December with my father in law they were mostly rat reds but yes over a hundred and it was a week day they were caught north east of georges bar


----------



## phishphood

I'd definitely recommend a Top Spot map just to get you started. Then it's time on the water exploring. Like someone else said, go slow until you absolutely give up. You'll spook them as you crank up. ;D
Keep after it. It gets better after a couple years. :


----------



## Surfincb

I'm heading out there tomorrow morning so i'll let you know how it goes. 
Also, on this site they have a list of GPS coordinates that you can use for different locations!


----------



## Brett

The good news is that the lagoons aren't that big.
It doesn't take very long to learn where the fish are.
It's a simple process of elimination, drift or pole and cast.
Use the 5 minute rule, no fish caught in 5 minutes...move.
The bad news is that the lagoons aren't that big.
Others have already done what you are about to go through.
As a result you'll find that the hot spots get crowded real fast.
I envy you your upcoming explorations of lagoon waters new to you.
I enjoyed it, wish I could experience it again.


----------



## Hicatch

Redfish in the lagoon are relatively easy to locate. Catching them can sometimes be down right frustrating. Right now with dirty water I start out running the banks till I start to see clean water. Once I find it I will immedietly get on the pole and start working the bank with the current hopefully with the sun at my back or directly overhead. 

In the summer redfish will almost always be found as singles or pairs moving into the current looking to pick off bait as it moves by. I also look for sloughs or slight depressions between the grass and the bank as well as hard sand bottom and every point. The fish will cruise these troughs and hang on points looking to feed as bait is pushed pass by the current.

In cooler months, the fish will be in larger schools and move onto flats where the sun heats the water fastest; primarily flats facing east or southeast. The best flats will be adjacent to deeper water where the fish will lay at night to keep warm. Fish will be in schools with their tails in the air and easy to spot. 

I like to throw jerk baits rigged weedless on weighted wide gap hooks. As well as hook up weighted clouser style flies.


----------



## Surfincb

Here's my outcome from yesterday.  Also, note the hook in my head.  My buddy snagged his line on a cast with a topwater and landed ME in the head!


----------



## Hicatch

> Here's my outcome from yesterday.  Also, note the hook in my head.  My buddy snagged his line on a cast with a topwater and landed ME in the head!


Ouch!!! Good thing is/was the hook penetrated a thin skinned area : I burried a trebble in my finger dock light fishing last year. Chose to push it through rather than head to ER. My buddy about puked when the hook finally popped through; it litterally sounded like popping your finger in your mouth when it came through. Funny thing about getting hooked is that it happens so fast it really isn't that painful.


----------



## NG78

Thanks for the information everybody! I've taken it all down and can't wait to get out there and scout around, and learn the area to start catching fish. 

@ Charlie
Great trout! But the hook in the head couldn't of been much fun.


----------



## Surfincb

The lure hitting me hurt worse than the hook. Luckily my wife is a nurse and had Lidocaine and a sharp blade! After 10 minutes of numbness I cut it out pretty fast. Did have to go to the dr. for a shot, but all is well now. And it was the most beautiful day on the water so far this year. Stayed in the mid to upper 70s till we left around 10:30.


----------



## phishphood

That's a great pic Charlie.


----------



## Bissell

Little flounder creek always produces for me on the IRL side, if they arent there they are north, generaly..
And pelican island in the south lagoon is also another spot that ive done well at, with the winter months comming the big trout hangout down there in a few select spots, but ill leave that part for you to discover


----------

